

A Visual Approach to Calculus Problems (2000) [pdf] - ascertain
http://www.mamikon.com/VisualCalc.pdf

======
Edmond
I love these approaches to presenting abstract concepts. Now if they can add
some svg/canvas simulations :)

For any math students, check out
[http://www.jasymchat.com](http://www.jasymchat.com)

Lightweight matlab alternative.

------
dash2
This is super cool. I love/hate it when somebody does something so simple that
I go, "gosh, I could have thought of that!"... even though I obviously
couldn't have, in a million years.

~~~
jonahx
"In every work of genius we recognize our own rejected thoughts: they come
back to us with a certain alienated majesty." -Emerson

------
mrcactu5
This discussion could be improved by replacing slow Java applets with d3.js -
just to keep up with the times.

I was not expecting the discussion of bicycles. Thumbs up

~~~
melling
WebGL then ported to native mobile apps.

------
amelius
It is a pity that the mathematics on this page is typeset so badly. Because
the subject seems very interesting.

~~~
leephillips
A much better version is here:
[http://www.mamikon.com/VisualCalc.pdf](http://www.mamikon.com/VisualCalc.pdf)

~~~
dang
Wow, that is so much better that despite its pdfness we've changed the URL to
it from
[http://www.its.caltech.edu/~mamikon/VisualCalc.html](http://www.its.caltech.edu/~mamikon/VisualCalc.html).
Thanks!

